#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

## The Breaker

Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want

follow these links to start the leverage:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here Is the PDS Equipment & Piping Course Manuals:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## kevennn

great!!!!!!!! 
god bless you!

----------


## kevennn

does it include the ----- of smartplant 2007?

----------


## kevennn

does it include the ******** of smartplant 2007?

----------


## danieljk

Thanks a lot The Breaker.. u r simply grt!!!!!!!!!! but does it have the C!R@CK ?? I mean any SmartPlant License manager(SPLM) key.. or a p@tch for the pdlice.exe in the c:\win32app\ingr\splm\bin folder??

I would request someone on this forum to pls C!R@CK that pdlice.exe which will eliminate the licensing..

----------


## odinhuang

Thank you!
Is it include c*r*a*c*k?

----------


## jcrv

can you reload smartplat 3d?
thanks in advance

----------


## mkhurram79

Great work breaker.

Keep sharing and keep collecting best wishes.

Thnx

----------


## Zkiwoker

thanks

----------


## jcrv

Thanks a lot

----------


## sikkil

Thank you very much!

----------


## parkar2000

hello guys... i am new to this forum.....
was reading the previous posts....

IS THE SMARTPLANT ENTERPRISE REALLY WORKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I AM DOWNLOADING NOW... MAY BE IT WILL TAKE 2-3 DAYS TO DOWNLOAD.....

JUST CURIOUS.....DOES IT WORK PROPERLY

----------


## afshin1320

----- plz

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## me_atta

> Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want
> 
> follow these links to start the leverage:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi breaker.. excellent job, you're the great of intergraph specialist.

All, these links contains:
1. SP P&ID & SPEM
2. Smartsketch
3. SP Instrumentation
4. Marian
5. SPLM 8 & SPLM 9
6. SP 3D
7. PDS V8.0
8. PDS isogen
9. SP review
10. SP review publisher
11. SP foundation
12. SP electrical

Unfortunately, may be Breaker forgot to post the Serial No, but don't worry here I have the SN: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

However, I don't have SN for SP electrical, SP explorer, SP review publisher
and most important thing: k e y gen for unique machine ID. Anyone can share them? b/c by only sharing then we can use, run this magnificent s/w..

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks me atta. Wonderful job.

----------


## odinhuang

Thank you ,me_atta.

----------


## anakins

is it possible somebody to explain how to install it.I have downloaded all the files but i cant install it.Step by step installation guide would be very very usefull.thank you very much in advance

----------


## me_atta

Anakins (post #17),

smartplant modules installation is very complicated indeed. You have to read carefully one by one of each documentation provided in this files. So many steps prior to run the application. Even Intergraph itself do not have complete summary of installation step in general. I'll make it simple by classifying SP enterprise in general:

A. By main modules (check each documentation files pdf)
1. SP P&ID --> use by process engineer, instrument engineer mainly
2. SP Instrumentation --> use by inst engineer mainly
3. SP Electrical--> use by electrical engr, inst engineer mainly
4. SP3D (next generation of PDS./PDS isogen) --> use by piping engr, elect engr inst engr, civil engr mainly
5. SP Review--> use by admin, user/client, etc
6. SP explorer --> --> use by admin, user/client, etc
7. SP foundation--> --> use by admin, user/client, etc

Each of above modules can be run independently or in network for sharing/realtime simultaneous work.

b. by hardware
1. Since many modules can interact each other, or in network license, database/execution memory which will be use/share are very large, then you must have: dedicated powerful server installed with windows server(2003 better) and lot of harddisc cap. This will be use as either license server or license and database server. 
2. In network license, you must have license server, database server, workstation (n number of license which generated by key gen of machine ID in SPLM)
3. Number of workstation is limited depend on the license file you received. Unfortunately up to now I dont have the k e y g en.

c. By support modules
1. You must install SPLM first in licenser server (it can be same PC as workstation if you use small database project in standalone use).
2. Oracle database (for server license) and oracle client, for SP 2007 version 10g or later is preffered
3. SP engineering Manager or SPEM--> install at workstation as predecessor to enable SPPID, SP electrical, SP instrumentation
4. Install Microstation J, to enable SP3D application 
5. Install Smartsketch to enable SPPID and SP3D application
6. Marian, complement of SP Instrumentation(formerly intools)--> commodity code of instrumentation
7. SP process safety --> for HAZID study, predecessor if SPPID, SP instrumentation

d. By each modules
This is the most difficult parts, since you have to runpart c as per user installation guide.. pls read the documentation provided in the links you download.
The most difficult ones is configure oracle. Here link you the video to configure oracle (version 9 typically most the same as 10g) which already given in other thread of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Just be very patient, dilligent then you'll deserve the success.

Cheers

----------


## me_atta

Anakins (post #17),

smartplant modules installation is very complicated indeed. You have to read carefully one by one of each documentation provided in this files. So many steps prior to run the application. Even Intergraph itself do not have complete summary of installation step in general. I'll make it simple by classifying SP enterprise in general:

A. By main modules (check each documentation files pdf)
1. SP P&ID --> use by process engineer, instrument engineer mainly
2. SP Instrumentation --> use by inst engineer mainly
3. SP Electrical--> use by electrical engr, inst engineer mainly
4. SP3D (next generation of PDS./PDS isogen) --> use by piping engr, elect engr inst engr, civil engr mainly
5. SP Review--> use by admin, user/client, etc
6. SP explorer --> --> use by admin, user/client, etc
7. SP foundation--> --> use by admin, user/client, etc

Each of above modules can be run independently or in network for sharing/realtime simultaneous work.

b. by hardware
1. Since many modules can interact each other, or in network license, database/execution memory which will be use/share are very large, then you must have: dedicated powerful server installed with windows server(2003 better) and lot of harddisc cap. This will be use as either license server or license and database server. 
2. In network license, you must have license server, database server, workstation (n number of license which generated by key gen of machine ID in SPLM)
3. Number of workstation is limited depend on the license file you received. Unfortunately up to now I dont have the k e y g en.

c. By support modules
1. You must install SPLM first in licenser server (it can be same PC as workstation if you use small database project in standalone use).
2. Oracle database (for server license) and oracle client, for SP 2007 version 10g or later is preffered
3. SP engineering Manager or SPEM--> install at workstation as predecessor to enable SPPID, SP electrical, SP instrumentation
4. Install Microstation J, to enable SP3D application 
5. Install Smartsketch to enable SPPID and SP3D application
6. Marian, complement of SP Instrumentation(formerly intools)--> commodity code of instrumentation
7. SP process safety --> for HAZID study, predecessor if SPPID, SP instrumentation

d. By each modules
This is the most difficult parts, since you have to runpart c as per user installation guide.. pls read the documentation provided in the links you download.
The most difficult ones is configure oracle. Here link you the video to configure oracle (version 9 typically most the same as 10g) which already given in other thread of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Just be very patient, dilligent then you'll deserve the success.

Cheers

----------


## mkhurram79

once again outstanding *me atta*

----------


## anakins

Thank you very very much!

----------


## totinho

Thank you very much!! Great post!!
Someone has got a lic*?

----------


## josejohn

Can U plz  mention the links with software name 


Regards


Jose

----------


## bzbipin

Hi The Breaker,

could we meet via email on bzbipin@gmail.com

Regards

bzbipin

----------


## mrk

links are dead.



u are doing a great job......

can u uplodad it again..See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## mrk

links are dead.

can u upload it again.

thanks in advance.........

----------


## mrk

links are dead.

can u reupload it again..

thanks in advance....

----------


## sopolsing

thank a lot

----------


## somucdm

thanks a lot

----------


## parkar2000

dear all.... its great that this forum is taking close to the world of SMARTPLANT.........but without licence its of no use........lets look out for the licence and share it on this forum.....

----------


## somucdm

Dear Me atta

I was trying to load SPR software with the SN given in your text file, but it is not accepting, can you please guide. I need the SN for SPR urgently.

thanks

----------


## mrk

links are working .

i am downloading now..........

thanks

----------


## poomins

Link is dead **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Please re upload again, Thank you poomins@hotmail.com

----------


## vafenculo

Thanks

----------


## sweetdream

Thank you very much for your wonderful work

----------


## iulib

hello all, can somebody re-upload SPR 2007.
thank's

----------


## sweetdream

Dear me atta your link is not working
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


can you please upload it again thanks in advanceSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## achi81

Hi Breaker,

its the first time for me to try Smartplant.. Please can you send me the Procedure of the Installing of your Software..... Thanks for sharing... my e-mail adress: carlo(underline)andrekov@yahoo.de

----------


## teddy

can any give the SL.No. for Smart plant Reviewer in this download............I uretly need it plz........help

my mail id is teddy.sonal@gmail.com

----------


## rahgoshafan

spetial thanks

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,
I tried install SPInstrumentation as a stand alone system. no success

the sybase installation for standalone procedure is not working.

cannot create demo database

Regards

Bipin

----------


## josejohn

Hi Bipin

Can U Plz tell SPI File nos

Regards


Jose

----------


## danieljk

Hi guys.. link to Bently Microstation working license..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i will be posting smartplant review that wont require License key.. pls wait till i upload...

Sharing is indeed grt!!  ;-)

----------


## danieljk

Hello Friends...

Enjoy SPR full  version..all modules...!!! 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Bt I request someone on this forum to pls cR@ck the SPLM 9 or 10 software..so that new intergraph softwares can be used... likke Smartplant 3D 2007 version....

----------


## teddy

hope daniel the smart plant review works

----------


## danieljk

it does work teddy.. 100% ;-) 
try and let us know..

----------


## teddy

Thanks daniel its worrks but one small problem is there i want to know.......................my laptop config is 1.5ghz core2dou Ram the 2GB and also a graphics card 256 MB is installed but the modell is running very slow........the total size the modell file is 250mb alround.........how can i make it run fast?? plz help............the sample model in the examples runs fine and smooth

----------


## bzbipin

Hi carlo,

haveou the installation procedure?

forward it to me on bzbipin@gmail.com 

regards

bzbipin

----------


## danieljk

Hi teddy.. SPR is a very memory consuming program esp. when u open big models..but ur configuraion looks pretty ok considering the Core2 Duo processor.. 2GB RAM etc..What I would suggest is u may increase the pagesize on C: drive and make sure ur C drive has enough free disk space available.. once ur model has opened minimize to navigate the model when the model is in "Fit View to model" model..ie. Window showing entire model.. rather go for Fit view to object ,,,and then u can freely navigate along the model..

SPR does not have the functionality like Autodesk Navisworks in which the program only renders the objects that are closer to the Eye.. 

Another way to change the navigation speed is to go to Motion - Settings or *Ctrl+F*7 and then under *Rates* tab , change values in small increments ..



Hope this helps..See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## mel_lolos

hi danieljk,

Can you please upload your spr module in rapidshare. Thanks.

mel_lolos

----------


## danieljk

i m sorry.bt i dont have rapidshare account... Some one on this forum pls help our friend MEL_lolos by uploading SPR on rapidshare...

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi danieljk,

Thanks, hope someone will upload on rs.

I have another question for you regarding pds v8.0. I installed it based on procedures posted on this forum including yours. However during running piping designer i am getting a FATAL ERROR "failed to initialize piping design database". Is this pds related or oracle? Equipment modeling is no problem working fine. Any ideas where I have gone wrong? Thanks in advance.

regards,
mel_lolos

----------


## danieljk

one quick question..when u created the piping model, did u run the Create database Tables option after that?? if not try it ..its in proj. Admin.- Create - Create database tables.. A batch job will run , which will create the required database tables in the PDS design database.. also , make sure u have the PDS delivered specs loaded thru Reference Data Manager..

----------


## mel_lolos

Yes I clicked create database table in the same form for creating model. Do I have to load all specs? At the moment I only loaded 1 spec 1C0031.pcd, okay I will try it again. Thanks for your input, appreciate it.

regards,

----------


## danieljk

no..u dont have to load all the delivered specs..1c0031.pcd is good for use in beginning..
Did u use the delivered Sample project data while project setup or u have a blank project ?? I doubt that there may b some problem with ur DD schema.. 
try creating a New PDS project.. using new oracle database users..  and then create a piping model and chk if u get similar error or not..

----------


## danieljk

hello All,

Pls find links below for PDS 7.2 pdlice.exe cR@ck..It does not work with PDS 8 .. I have not tried this with PDS 7.3 ,..bt this file works grt with PDS 7.2 ..just unrara and overwrite the existing file in c:\win32app\ingr\pdlice\bin  folder..
 thats it.. u dont have to back-date your system.

I wish some one could as well CR@ck the pdlice.exe in c:\win32app\ingr\splm\bin folder... so that we dont have to use back-date option for PDS 8 and other smartplant series products... 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also find CaePipe / k-pipe 6.00 version link below.. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mel_lolos

> no..u dont have to load all the delivered specs..1c0031.pcd is good for use in beginning..
> Did u use the delivered Sample project data while project setup or u have a blank project ?? I doubt that there may b some problem with ur DD schema.. 
> try creating a New PDS project.. using new oracle database users..  and then create a piping model and chk if u get similar error or not..



By creating a new project using delivered sample project it works fine for both piping designer and equipment. However, if I create new model i cannot view that model unless i moved it to destination directory day D:\test\models\piping\new model through project admin>project environment manager>revise>revise project location>move models>piping. This where that error occur when opening the newly created model. I think this is not the right way to do but there will bo no model in the design area if i don't do this. Any suggestion? Thanks.

----------


## danieljk

Is the path for ur piping models is "D:\test\models\piping\new model" Then its not advisable. PDS will give u a lot of trouble if u use paths withouts spaces pointing to any of the PDS related files lying on your computer or server. 
U need not move the model everytime u create one, in the way u mentioned above..

Go to Project Administrator--Project Environment manager--Project Setup 
in this form check the path of your Piping,Eqp,Raceways,HVAC disciplines...

If any of the path for the discipline contains spaces, pls revise to one without no spaces..also revise the folder name on ur computer/server accordingly..

chk this and let me know..

----------


## mestcrapp

> hello All,
> 
> Pls find links below for PDS 7.2 pdlice.exe cR@ck..It does not work with PDS 8 .. I have not tried this with PDS 7.3 ,..bt this file works grt with PDS 7.2 ..just unrara and overwrite the existing file in c:\win32app\ingr\pdlice\bin  folder..
>  thats it.. u dont have to back-date your system.
> 
> I wish some one could as well CR@ck the pdlice.exe in c:\win32app\ingr\splm\bin folder... so that we dont have to use back-date option for PDS 8 and other smartplant series products... 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



hi danieljk, does this work on pds 7.1? and can you upload pds 7.2? thanks

btw thanks for the spr 6.0 it works fine and i'm using it in our project here, before i got spr 6 i use spr 4.2

----------


## danieljk

U can try he ----- on 7.1.. before u overwrite on the existing pdlice.exe file, take a backup of it.. Then stop the pdlice service from Ctrl Panel--Admin. Tools-Services .. overwrite this cR@cked file and again start the pdlice service..     i think it works..PDS 7.2 links were posted by womeone on this forum.. u have to seach a bit on this forum..

----------


## mel_lolos

> Is the path for ur piping models is "D:\test\models\piping\new model" Then its not advisable. PDS will give u a lot of trouble if u use paths withouts spaces pointing to any of the PDS related files lying on your computer or server. 
> U need not move the model everytime u create one, in the way u mentioned above..
> 
> Go to Project Administrator--Project Environment manager--Project Setup 
> in this form check the path of your Piping,Eqp,Raceways,HVAC disciplines...
> 
> If any of the path for the discipline contains spaces, pls revise to one without no spaces..also revise the folder name on ur computer/server accordingly..
> 
> chk this and let me know..



hi danieljk,

I have checked this and it is without spaces but still model does not show up in design area after I have created it. In fact it is in the project folder as i see in windows explorer. Another question, with the preloaded model in piping designer is it possible to add components like elbow or pipe? I am getting error like "no commodity matching active data" when trying to place it. Thanks again.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## danieljk

copy all the specs delivered by intergraph and then o Unapprobed to Approve. check the log files for successful completion.. then try pacing componets in piping model.

----------


## shindym1523

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

----------


## Robin lou

I download all the link documents, but wonder:
1.Is Smartplant 3D independent of PDS? I failed to install PDS, can i install Smartplant 3D instead ?
2.Is Smartplant 3D free? I can't believe. Intergraph's License Key is the longest I have ever seen and hard to krak.
3.I can use the Smartplant Review now, but can't open a big model( nearly 1 G) with a message about not enough virtual memory and pages. So i want to know the configuration( CPU,RAM,Disk Space, etc) needed to open such a big model.
Can you help me?Thanks.

----------


## hrmprog

hi
the link for smart plant enterprise serial number did not valid.
can anybody send it for me to hrmprog@gmail.com

----------


## teddy

Dear Danieljk
I have a model of around 250 MB when i click on the model to see the details it takes a lot of time in retieving info. i m not able to get the acual colors of the model it gives messages that some files are missing.

----------


## mel_lolos

> copy all the specs delivered by intergraph and then o Unapprobed to Approve. check the log files for successful completion.. then try pacing componets in piping model.



I have tried this one also, it looks like piping designer can't find material class in my dir d:\test\rdb\source\spec\ (I copied piping specs on this dir from source dir C:\...). By loading using piping specification manager nothing changes, no log file also. I am getting error in finding piping material class while placing components. Any other option I should try?

----------


## zakizero

Dear friends,

I can not install any module because SN is required.
Kindly share it

----------


## sikkil

Can somebody provide links for PDS 7.02..
Thank you in advance...

----------


## danieljk

has anyone cr-@cked Intergraph SPLM 9.00.03.00?? It does not have the option for installing the Client key..and Smarplant Enterprise 2007 requires SPLM 9.00.03.00 and above... 

please please sumone psot the p@tch for SPLM 9.00.03.00..

----------


## jakapratama

> has anyone cr-@cked Intergraph SPLM 9.00.03.00?? It does not have the option for installing the Client key..and Smarplant Enterprise 2007 requires SPLM 9.00.03.00 and above... 
> 
> please please sumone psot the p@tch for SPLM 9.00.03.00..



I think it is not possible to cr**k splm 9.x.x.  It's key is generated based on machine ID (of server) , and must be installed on that server only).

----------


## jakapratama

> Hi breaker.. excellent job, you're the great of intergraph specialist.
> 
> All, these links contains:
> 1. SP P&ID & SPEM
> 2. Smartsketch
> 3. SP Instrumentation
> 4. Marian
> 5. SPLM 8 & SPLM 9
> 6. SP 3D
> ...



Message from the link is: file not found

----------


## mkhurram79

Here is link for SPE serial nos. Again this is not included SP electrical, SP explorer, SP review publisher and unique machine ID.
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
It will be highly appereciated if someone will upload remaining serials and most important intallation procedure in detail.


*It will be gift for all forum members and greatest post ever according to my opinion.*See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## rahgoshafan

link break

----------


## afshin1320

How can i install software? i have problem via data base...
please guide me.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimihap

Dear Danieljk,

Is it possible for you to find spr 6.02 which has find object capabilities?

Regards, Dimihap

----------


## mailtomani87

hi boss, there is no file i want splm license server key pls upload it

----------


## danieljk

hi, dimihap, SPR 6.2 has find object capabilities..even older versions had that function...

----------


## hrmprog

hi every body
i installed SPI and now i need help about following
1- in DB Setup Utility, i saw error about windows policy on password which was not complex enough, i tried alot but i could not solve this problem! please help me.
2- SPLM need license key. how can i find it?

----------


## hrmprog

SPLM license key and DB setup utility
hi 
i installed SPI and now i need help about following
1- in DB Setup Utility, i saw error about windows policy on password which was not complex enough, i tried alot but i could not solve this problem! please help me.
2- SPLM need license key. how can i find it?

----------


## danieljk

SPLM license key .... u may have to look into the provided keys..

reg. password.. try setting a password having combination Capital character , small character, numeric, and some special symbol (like @, # etc) and also a longer lenghet prefrrably more than 8 chars. e.g. TestXP2009# 

hope this helps..

----------


## hrmprog

> SPLM license key .... u may have to look into the provided keys..
> 
> reg. password.. try setting a password having combination Capital character , small character, numeric, and some special symbol (like @, # etc) and also a longer lenghet prefrrably more than 8 chars. e.g. TestXP2009# 
> 
> hope this helps..



hi
thank for your consideration
for first problem: the DB setup utility GUI change all lower case to upper! but i will try base on your advise.
what about second problem? SPLM license key maker?

----------


## jakapratama

Hai Hrmprog,
I am also waiting for someone upload smartplant license manager key.  as far as I know, SPLM ( especially version 9 or later) is the most sophisticated application... (so it is hard to believe that one can cr**k it)

----------


## whtechc

Thanks mkhurram79, you are the man! Keep posting good stuff.

----------


## hrmprog

hi every body


nobody can help about SPLM server license key?See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## hrmprog

hi every body
nobody can help us about SPLM server license key?

----------


## hrmprog

hi every body
nobody can help us about SPLM server license key?

----------


## jakapratama

> hi every body
> nobody can help us about SPLM server license key?



To get license key for server, a machine ID must be generated.  If you post your own machine ID, I believe someone in this forum can help.

----------


## hema0097

Hi all,
its very difficult to get the splm key see you can easily generate machine id but from that machine to generate license key is very difficult is having different combinations and algorithm. if any one can do it it will be very thankful. but for version 6.1 u need not require license key.following are the procedures for sp3d installation and database creation. so that u can easily start modeling in sp3d.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
so enjoy,
regards,
hema.

----------


## bajupk

Hi Hema,

Thanks very much for an excellent share.

Can u pls also expalin how to install 'SmartPlant Review'Software

Thanks

----------


## hrmprog

> To get license key for server, a machine ID must be generated.  If you post your own machine ID, I believe someone in this forum can help.



hi
thanks for consideration
every body can see my machine ID in following link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hema0097

> Hi Hema,
> 
> Thanks very much for an excellent share.
> 
> Can u pls also expalin how to install 'SmartPlant Review'Software
> 
> Thanks



Hi,
its very easy to install smart plant review software just follow the online instruction after double click on set.exe. there is no special requirements for this software like sp3d.
Regards,
Hema.

----------


## danieljk

Hi..guys..

Below is link for VERY GOOD SUPPORTING SOFTWARES for Intergraph PDS and SmartPlant 3D.. 
All these r evaluation versions..can someone pls proviode the serial or license key for them.. 

Thanks in advance..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jakapratama

> Hi..guys..
> 
> Below is link for VERY GOOD SUPPORTING SOFTWARES for Intergraph PDS and SmartPlant 3D.. 
> All these r evaluation versions..can someone pls proviode the serial or license key for them.. 
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Powerfull utility, especially when working together with Plant Design System.

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi danieljk,

If i installed PDS v8.0 nd configured database and created project, can i use the piping designer nd equipment module? what is the password?

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## danieljk

Hi..unless u have enabled Access Control Manager in PDS, u dont have to key - in any username and password..simply click on the PD_Shell icon to start PDS..select the project if u have created one.. and enter the module of ur choice.. u may have to load delivered specs to do some piping modeling inside Piping designer..

----------


## hrmprog

hi danieljk
Can you help us about SPLM server/client license key?


thanksSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## mailtomani87

pls upload the serial no for splm

----------


## danieljk

hi HRmprog..

I am sorry.. but I think no was able to get the ******** for SPLM.. If people can cr@ck PDMS 12's licensing..then I think cr@cKing SPLM 9 or 10 should not be hard for them.. 

Any cR@ckers in this forum?? Pls help us!!

----------


## jakapratama

> pls upload the serial no for splm



Hi, mailtomani87
SPLM stand for SmartPlant License Manager, a little application used for managing license of Intergraph products (PDS, SP3D, SmartPlant Instrumentation, SmartPlant Electrical, SmartPlant Spoolgen, SmartPlant Isometrics, etc).  It has no serial number.  All you need to run an Intergraph software is license key, which is generated based on a unique machine ID (for commercial purposes).
In this forum you can find demo license for PDS (not for other product), valid for two month.

Have a nice day.

----------


## gsaralji

hi daniel
i seen ur msg., My friend make many ******.,.,if u have splm 10., PLs share i try end.,,,,

----------


## hrmprog

Splm ?????

----------


## danieljk

Hi..Gsaralji..pls find link below for splm 9

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi me atta. i've installed pds v8.0. where ca i download the oracle 9i? can you please post the link. thank you

----------


## luckyankit

> Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want
> 
> follow these links to start the leverage:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Dear All,

Uploader has removed the complete package from rapidshare, i had downloaded upto part 29, so i request all to upload part 30 & 31, if i got remaining 2 parts, i would upload all parts again on rapidshare. 
Waiting for an early and positive reply.

Thanks & Regards*

----------


## me_atta

Dear All,

This thread created by The Breaker has been greatly contributed the source files, serial no sharing. And the one and only the most important of all is license key as have been said based on unique machine ID. 

I personally purchase the license key from 3rd party, but he doesn't give me the key-generator. Then this key only valid for my PC not other. So, I think right now we're in position to wait "a generous one/hero" to share (for free) in this forum the key-generator to produce license key based on unique machine ID. I'm sorry to tell u it was not me.. Mkhurram, CSM101 or other genius please help us.. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bhootmundi

Would love to see the reupload of the files. Somehow I missed downloading this and now find that the original uploader has removed all the files.

I should optimize my searching more often, so that I do not miss another opportunity like this!

----------


## umairsaleem606

can someone please upload the last 3 parts ..i have downloaded till the 29th part...thankyou

----------


## Chemie

Dear Buddies,



I really need Smartplant 3D with full working C***K. Please help.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## chetchaiyo

dear buddies
pls. re-upload again ,thx.

----------


## braajeev

> Hi all,
> its very difficult to get the splm key see you can easily generate machine id but from that machine to generate license key is very difficult is having different combinations and algorithm. if any one can do it it will be very thankful. but for version 6.1 u need not require license key.following are the procedures for sp3d installation and database creation. so that u can easily start modeling in sp3d.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



HI
I need the basic pre-requisite for SP3D.
Can U please give me the related links and procedure to install SQL on XP setup.

I hope will solve my queries.


Thanks in Advance.

piper.quest@gmail.com

----------


## markfoy

> Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want
> 
> follow these links to start the leverage:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links are dead! Someone pls re-upload. 

Thanks in advance
markfoy12@yahoo.com

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi danieljk. i have the same problem with the piping and equipment module. i've successfully created database at created project using express project creation and created area and model for piping and equipment module but when i entered the piping module, only the area is available and no models appear in that area but actually i've created model in it is in the directory

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi can anyone please upload an image of the hard disk where it has a pds that is running properly or an image of the partition where the project files resides? thanks a lot

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi danieljk. i have the same problem like mel lolos. i've successfully created project, area and model but no model is displayed in the piping module..


also how to load manually the pds delivered specs in reference data manager. thanks a lot

----------


## erol_ay98

dear friends, can someone upload program again. pls, links are not working

----------


## danieljk

Hi Zan,
You can perform a quick check as follows.. Go to Project Admin-Project Environment Manager--Model Setup and then click on the Disciplines one by one to see where ur PDS model files reside on the server/computer. (Note for Frameworks i.e. Structural) u can not see or modify this path. Once u have verified that the models are at correct path, next Important thing when u create any piping or Equipment models is to Create Database Tables command. This can be accessed at Proj. Admin--Proj. Environment Manager--Create--Create Database Tables --Accept by clicking on the green Checkmark to submit the Batch job immediately.

You wwill notice a command window running on your computer. Then go to C:\temp folder and there will a folder created named something like "cr1266377558 " which will conatin the results of the batch job process (pdsbatch.txt & crtmodel.rep files will be there) 

A sample is attached below from one of the projects in which no new models were available ...
Note that in your case it may appear like 
Model Piping1 created
ModelEquip1 created   etc....
==================================================  ===
Piping Files Processed :
No Models found in discipline to process
Equipment Files Processed :
No Models found in discipline to process
Model Creation Completed


Elapse time = 0:3
Cpu time = 0:2
==================================================  ===

Only after u do the Create Database Tables command for newly craeted Piping , Equipment models .. u will then see them in the PDS under their design Areas..

----------


## danieljk

Now next coming back to your Piping spec loading query..Here it goes..

Go to C:\win32app\ingr\RDUSRDB\spec_data  folder and copy all the files from this folder to your PDS Project's Reference data folder which may be say for e.g. D:\PDS123\RDB\Spec .. 

Once you have copied all those specs, open PDS..go to 

Reference Data manager--Piping Job Specification Manager--Piping Material Class Data--click on Load/Replace, U will see that the software asks u to Specify Neutral File Name--(note that the software automatically defaults to the path for the piping specifications files, this path can be defined in Reference Data Manager-->Default Project Control Data) -- Give the name as CLASSES.PMC , which is available in the all the files which u copied in ur Project Spec directory. -- Then press Enter key. U will get msg as "Accept to create new records or Exit". Now Accept by clicking on the Green CheckMark to Submit the BatchJob immediately. It will take some time load this file. The log can be checked in the c:\temp folder (sort by date modified).
Once this is finished check the log for successful loading.

Now got to Reference Data Manager --Piping Job Specification Manager--Piping Commodity Data-- click on Load button.Softwware asks u to Specify Neutral File Name. type List.PCD as name and Toggle the option on left hand(Yellow color Tab) to show List of Files option.(by default it is Single file) .Press Enter and the softwar eprompts u to Submit Batch Job. Accept by clicking on the Green Check mark to submit batch job immediately. U will again see a Command Window running. All these Jobs run through the Intergraph Batch Manager. You can will under which queue a job is running by opening ur Intergraph Batch Manager.

Once the command window disappears , go to C:\temp folder and check the log file in respective folder for Successful loading of data..

Now finally,  go to Reference Data Manager --Piping Job Specification Manager -- click on UnApprove==> Approve button to submit a Batch Job. This process makes the Piping specs available for modeling. The Batch job can run for a few minutes. Once finished check the log file in the C:\temp folder. 

Now u can go to Piping Designer and start routing ur pipes by selecting a specification...

----------


## danieljk

You may go through below lines to better understand the overall SPec loading process..

Load, Replace, and Replace Commodity Subset Options

These options enable you to load entries from a neutral ASCII file into the Material Reference Database.  The Replace Commodity Subset option is only available for the Size Dependent Material Data and Project Implied Material Data commands.  Refer to Material Reference Database Structure for a list of database tables and neutral file formats used in defining the delivered PJS and material data.  

	Load adds the contents of the neutral file(s) to the information currently in that database table of the Specification/Material Reference Database.  
	Replace deletes all entries in the respective database table and then loads new entries from the neutral file.  
	Replace Commodity Subset revises (deletes and replaces) previously created size-dependent or implied commodity data for a specific commodity or group of commodity codes specified in a neutral file.  This option is only available for the Size Dependent Material Data and Project Implied Material Data commands.  

The neutral files for the delivered USRDB data are in the directory  

               \win32app\ingr\rdusrdb\spec_data  

	classes.pmc --- the neutral file for the Piping Materials Class Data.  
	*.pcd --- The neutral files for the Piping Commodity Data are stored in a set of files of the format pmcname.pcd.  (For example, 1c0031.pcd defines all the  commodity items for piping materials class 1c0031.)  
	list.pcd --- a file that lists the neutral file names of all the delivered pcd files for the different piping materials classes.  
	taps.data --- the neutral file for Tap Properties Data.  

	implied.data --- the neutral file for Project Implied Material Data.  

A set of sample neutral files are delivered in the directory  

        \win32app\ingr\pddata\sample\data  

	specialty.data --- a sample neutral file for Piping Specialty Data.  
	instrment.data --- a sample neutral file for Instrument Data.  
	pcd_size.data --- a sample neutral file for Size Dependent Material Data.  

You can copy the files and make changes before loading the information into the database.  

Before Using This Command  

You can define the variable PD_COMMIT_INTERVAL= in the control.sh file to control the commit interval in loading specification data into the Material Reference Database.  This has the same impact as adjusting the -c option in a risload command line.  The default commit value is 25. Increasing this variable may improve performance.  

Operating Sequence  

1.	Select the Load/Replace (or other load or replace) option. See the description above, for differences in Load, Replace, and Replace Commodity Subset.  
2.	Specify Neutral File Name  

Key in the file specification for the neutral file that contains the data to be copied.  

	For Piping Commodity Data you can load or replace a single file or a list of files.  To process a list of files, create a list file which list each neutral file on a separate line.  The file list.pcd contains a list of all the delivered neutral files.  
	For Size-Dependent or Implied Commodity Data, you can replace specific commodity codes or all the entries in the database.  To replace specific commodity codes, create a neutral files which contains only the commodity codes to be replaced.  

For the Load option, the system displays a dialog box to indicate that the data loaded will be appended to existing data.  Select Accept to continue.  

3.	Set the toggle to Submit Immediately or Delayed Submit.  

For Delayed Submit, set the time to process the neutral file(s).  

4.	Accept to Create New Records or Exit  

Select Accept to begin processing the request.  

Job Has Been Submitted  

The system submits the load/replace request as a batch job. Once the job is completed the system sends a mail message indicating the completion status of the load (successful or unsuccessful).  

The system also creates a set of log files in the \tmp directory.  

	pmc.log --- Piping Materials Class Data  
	pcd.log --- Piping Commodity Data  
	specialty.log --- Piping Specialty Data  
	instrument.log --- Instrument Data  
	taps.log --- Tap Properties Data  
	pcd_size.log --- Size-Dependent Material Data  
	implied.log --- Project Implied Material Data  

These log files contain the following information.  

	The name of the neutral file being loaded  
	The completion status of the load (successful or unsuccessful)  
	The line number that caused the failure if the neutral file was not loaded.

----------


## erol_ay98

why not anbody reupload this software, everybody talking about soft details but, not helping to others...

please pay attantion to people who need helps...

----------


## pentek123456

can you please upload every part differently on mediafire, *******s or megaupload so people who have alrady downloaded pds and other softwares don't need to redownload.



thx in advance.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## tvm

the rapidshare link is not working. Can anyone upload in ifileit or megashare

----------


## garrygod

pls reupload. Links are dead

----------


## naveednajam

Please upload again kindly link is dead

----------


## mansoorkasmi

please upload for sp 3d... we really need it...
thanks in advance

----------


## metoyou7

Hi 
Kindly post link DB access for bulding forms in PDS.Thanks in advance

----------


## pentek123456

hi guys can you please upload the software kindly so that others can download and upload so people on this forum don't have problems getting the software. 


thx in advance.

----------


## ramesh2008

The link is not working. Please give updated smart plant enterprise 2007 link

thanks

----------


## saddy

*all links are dead... 

Pls reuplode...*

----------


## aeonfluckz

Yes, Pls reupload. I'm begging!!!!!!!

----------


## muddassarsaadi

kindly upload again or someone share it again please 

thankx alot in advance please upload it again

----------


## Fabiogomes

Helo friends! Im new here and i need to learn smartplant now for my job. Someone could help me??? someone colu post the links? This links above are brake. If anybody wish learn pdms a think i could help.

Thanks!!!

----------


## saddy

can you please upload every part differently on mediafire, *******s or megaupload so people who have alrady downloaded pds and other softwares don't need to redownload.



thx in advance.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## saddy

*can you please upload every part differently on mediafire, *******s or megaupload so people who have alrady downloaded pds and other softwares don't need to redownload.

thx in advance.*

----------


## syver

can anyone re- upload the link for pds v8.0 with license or sp3d thanx in advance

----------


## visu7291

i need this pls pls pls reupload

----------


## whtechc

can i have the serial number for SmartPlant Review?





> Hi breaker.. excellent job, you're the great of intergraph specialist.
> 
> All, these links contains:
> 1. SP P&ID & SPEM
> 2. Smartsketch
> 3. SP Instrumentation
> 4. Marian
> 5. SPLM 8 & SPLM 9
> 6. SP 3D
> ...

----------


## saddy

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]Links Not working... can u re upload it..[/COLOR]*

----------


## lafragola

*cAN SOMEONE SEND ME LINKS FOR DOWNLOAD OF THIS SOFTWARE 
MY EMAIL IS RUBELJKO@YAHOO.COM*

----------


## whtechc

Please re-upload.
Thanks

----------


## ae7121

Dear Sir
I need to have "MARIAN" & "VPRM" & "PUMA5" & "Intergraph Smart Plant".
Would you please tell me where I can download those?
Because those 31 links which were introduced in the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] were dead.
My Email Address is Ahmad.Etemaddar@gmail.com
Thanks alot

----------


## alberto.cavallini

PLS RE - UPLOAD!!!!
THIS software is very important for my work!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pls Help us to find again this software

----------


## jakapratama

> can i have the serial number for SmartPlant Review?



what version you need?

----------


## alberto.cavallini

> what version you need?



Pls can you reupload the software with serial?
thx

----------


## hema0097

friends,
links for sp3d ver6.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards,
hema.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## markfoy

> friends,
> links for sp3d ver6.0
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the effort to upload, BUT I only have rapidshare premium account. CAN YOU OR ANYONE WHO ALREADY HAVE IT PLEASE HELP LOAD ON RS. 

Thanks

----------


## jakapratama

thanks hema.

----------


## alberto.cavallini

HI!! Thx for the upload of the program!
I have a question: How can I use this program? I think that is very simple, to use, but I don't understand how. The software require a server, but I don't know where is this server.
Someone can help me with this software?
Thank you in advance

----------


## jakapratama

> HI!! Thx for the upload of the program!
> I have a question: How can I use this program? I think that is very simple, to use, but I don't understand how. The software require a server, but I don't know where is this server.
> Someone can help me with this software?
> Thank you in advance




SmartPlant 3D can be installed both on client-server configuration or standalone.
Yes, you can install it on your laptop or on your server (if you have one) and make connection with client (laptop, for example).
Please, refer to installation guide.

----------


## oma

Hi, please upload the files again, they are not avaliable any more, the links could not be found, please

----------


## oma

Hi, please can any one upload the files and  the links also? , please

----------


## rj7676

> I have tried this one also, it looks like piping designer can't find material class in my dir d:\test\rdb\source\spec\ (I copied piping specs on this dir from source dir C:\...). By loading using piping specification manager nothing changes, no log file also. I am getting error in finding piping material class while placing components. Any other option I should try?



You should check if your batch manager is working or not....... resolve it first...

(probably u have not entered your user id and pwd into it for the batch manager to function correctly...)

----------


## jabbathehut

Could somebody Upload SP3D 2007 version.. ? Thankyou guys..

----------


## sdfaf

i danieljk,
     please share the PDS 7.1 CR@CK ,I want to try  it for 7.3 .
please help me !!!!
hard_study2008@163.com

----------


## kapilsharma7985

hi guys, this link shows error 
pls paste link again
thanks

----------


## rileks

> Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want
> 
> follow these links to start the leverage:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links are dead...can anyone re-upload pls.

cakpaul99@yahoo.com
thx

----------


## ae7121

Dear jakapratma
any version of them can help me.


ThanksSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## markfoy

Hello all,
I'm still looking for smart plant instrumentation. PLS HELP

----------


## shami_reyi

can someone re-upload smartplant enterprises 2007

it will be helpful

----------


## vikaschaurasia

friends,
links for sp3d ver6.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards,
hema.


Links are dead...can anyone re-upload pls.

----------


## hema0097

dear friends,
here are the procedures as requested by many members of this forum.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards,
hema.

----------


## luckyankit

plz don't think tht package of Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007 links are expired, so u think u missed something... it was useless.. was of no useless... i downloaded it almost full when links were active... but inside it found out... its a dump without serial key & license... so better try to find license & serial key first, then u can all those softwares in  part in this petroleum forum... Enjoy!!

----------


## danieljk

ya..dats very true.. no use without any License key or Cr@ck for SPLM software... :Frown:

----------


## meena

the links are dead would you share them again

----------


## bm70

is this smart plant enterprise content smartplant isometric?
thank you

----------


## sudharshanan

> dear friends,
> here are the procedures as requested by many members of this forum.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Hema,

Files could not be downloaded as the maximum limit is reached. Hope this is the procedure for installing SPI.

Can you upload it again?

J

----------


## harihago

Dear Friend

This files are not found. Please give me the correct path

Thanks

----------


## harihago

Dear Friend

Please give me SPLM Server License Key for PDS V8

Thanks

----------


## ramesh2008

Hi hari,


don't search PDS v8 key, this for only regigtered IP address with intergraph. so u try PDS v7. That can be support with out unique machine ID.

All the bestSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## harihago

Thanks Ramesh

Let me try





> Hi hari,
>  don't search PDS v8 key, this for only regigtered IP address with intergraph. so u try PDS v7. That can be support with out unique machine ID.
> 
> All the best

----------


## soloweber

The link is dead.please can somebody in the house upload another link. my email id is  soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## enggchintan

links are dead.

can u upload it again.

thanks in advance.........

----------


## arunnadi

HI plz  send the isogen Serial no plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## samet

SP3D 2007 links are dead.

can u upload it again.

thanks in advance.........

----------


## samet

Hİ 
I HAVE SP3D 2007 AND SP3D 2009 ALL MODULS.
BUT I HAVEN'T -----

Will you give ME THEIR CARCK

----------


## samet

Hİ 
I HAVE SP3D 2007 AND SP3D 2009 ALL MODULS.
BUT I HAVEN'T -----

Will you give ME THEIR CARCK

----------


## samet

Hİ 
I HAVE SP3D 2007 AND SP3D 2009 ALL MODULS.
BUT I HAVEN'T crrack

Will you give ME THEIR CARCK

----------


## samet

please

----------


## dnsharek

Anyone can reupload sp3d please. Its needed

----------


## tukidi

> Hİ 
> I HAVE SP3D 2007 AND SP3D 2009 ALL MODULS.
> BUT I HAVEN'T crrack
> 
> Will you give ME THEIR CARCK



can you upload this...?
regard

----------


## meena

would any one please re upload smart plant 3d again.

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## rnc

Pls upload SPI......

----------


## tukidi

if you kindly upload sp3d this, you will help many members to learn sp3d, will be beneficial to all members

----------


## tukidi

> Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want
> 
> follow these links to start the leverage:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, The Breaker,

please upload again Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007 that you've shared here, I believe in you, willing to help all members here,
or
Mr. Bajwa can help us, I very need it

regards
tukidi

----------


## orlyboy

I miss one part of the rar files which is the part09, can someone who downloaded it before upload the part09 and I will upload the complete parts.

thank you

----------


## whtechc

SmartPlant Review Version: 06.02.00.11
Do you have one?
I just need -----+installer for any version SPR...
Thanks!

----------


## whtechc

danieljk,
can you share the link for smartplant review again? i badly need it, man... please... thanks!

----------


## whtechc

> Hello Friends...
> 
> Enjoy SPR full  version..all modules...!!! 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




can you share these links again? please do... thanks!

----------


## whtechc

> what version you need?



jakapratama,

SmartPlant Review Version: 06.02.00.11
Do you have one?
I just need cr@ck+installer for any version SPR...
Thanks!

----------


## balajivangaru

Please Reupload links, All are dead , Please????????

Don't Show Selfishness,If anybody hurts,I am extremly SORRY.Once see all threads ,from one year onwards, all are asking Reupload..Reupload....Reupload......Why any body not responding .........

Thanking u for all

----------


## tukidi

> Please Reupload links, All are dead , Please????????
> 
> Don't Show Selfishness,If anybody hurts,I am extremly SORRY.Once see all threads ,from one year onwards, all are asking Reupload..Reupload....Reupload......Why any body not responding .........
> 
> Thanking u for all



you really balajivangaru, I tired to follow this forum but no one was willing to help find a way out

This forum specifically looking for smartplant 3d, but no one helped
please ....

----------


## balajivangaru

Please Help us ....danieljk.....hema......It's not for me ....for all   and   for us

Please reupload .....

Thank u tukidi and all :Smile:

----------


## orlyboy

> jakapratama,
> 
> SmartPlant Review Version: 06.02.00.11
> Do you have one?
> I just need cr@ck+installer for any version SPR...
> Thanks!



Hi whtechc, et.al,

Can you upload part09 for me and I will upload the whole parts in *******.

thanksSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## aadamx

here is link for smartplant review, although is a old version. i hope enjoy it!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orlyboy

> Leverage your plant data  is the new terminology I give for this new post & as I promise you before with Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise you can achieve the leverage you want
> 
> follow these links to start the leverage:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear All,

Part 09 of this post is what I am asking...

thanks

----------


## collinz

Pls the links hav been removed. Help brothers to post it to another site

----------


## hema0097

hey dear baljivangaru..listen this software links are of no use unless and until u have license for this it will not work without it and here nobody has the splm key generator so what is the point in downloading this software.
i have downloaded it but my files got corrupted so sorry i can't have it now.if any one have the license then i can help you out.
regards,
hema.

----------


## Devkumar

Dear Friends,

Thanks for posting such  a nice Software. 
I'm requesting to all of you , please  help me to finding SPLM and Intergraph Smart plant instrumentation (INtools).
Kindly share location....

Regards,
DEV

----------


## soloweber

hey breaker,
       please share a new link,the old link seen to be dead. or send it to my email  soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## Devkumar

Dear Friends,

Thanks for posting such a nice Software.
I'm requesting to all of you , please help me to finding SPLM and Intergraph Smart plant instrumentation (INtools).
Kindly share location....

Regards,
DEV

----------


## jakapratama

> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for posting such a nice Software.
> I'm requesting to all of you , please help me to finding SPLM and Intergraph Smart plant instrumentation (INtools).
> Kindly share location....
> 
> Regards,
> DEV



Dear, Dev
Without key, even you have SPLM, you can not use any Intergraph products except SmartPlant Review ver. 6.0

----------


## Devkumar

> Dear, Dev
> Without key, even you have SPLM, you can not use any Intergraph products except SmartPlant Review ver. 6.0



Dear Friends,

Without SPLM & INtools setup we can not do nay thing....That's why I"m requesting to you kindly share SPLM & SPI..I'll try my best...

My Id dev19785@gmail.com.

Thanks,
Dev

----------


## traveller1983

hey Hema, Breaker
please share a new link SPR 6,the old link seen to be dead. or send it to my email raydon@mail.ru

----------


## goodsense

hey breaker,
please share a new link,the old link seen to be dead. or send it to my email qutyquty@gmail.com

----------


## meena

Dear Breaker
would you please reupload smartplant 3d again.


thanks in advance.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## michael-1970

Looking for SP Isometrics. Anybody?

----------


## Ismail11.11

can someone reup it please? Or send it me the download links to my email?Or I can buy the DVD

----------


## francisblesson

Hi friends,

links of Breakers 10 part intergraph smart plant enterprise 2007 ...

Regards
Francis Blesson.

----------


## francisblesson

> can someone reup it please? Or send it me the download links to my email?Or I can buy the DVD



friend,
Main thing is its licence key .. not source file.. stand alone key or ****** for making keys as per machine id..

Regards
Francis Blesson.

----------


## Ismail11.11

youre right, the main problem is the key, i havent it :Frown:

----------


## francisblesson

hi ismail ,

whats your mail id ..


Blesson Francis

----------


## ady_edan

Hi blesson,

Do you have the license key ?
Please kindly send to my mail : ady_edan@yahoo.co.id
Thanks a lot before


Regards,
ady_edan

----------


## ady_edan

Hi All,

I have ever downloaded 13 links of 31 links from Breaker has posted on page 1, but when i was still downloading then all links suddenly death so that i couldn't continue for downloading.
If anyone has the other links (preferable for part 14 - part 31) to posting here then i'll upload all part what i have. For your consideration, I'll show the screenshoot of my HDD in my comp on this link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I really hope we could be help each other. Thanks a lot before


Regards,
ady_edan

----------


## rajwadi

Hi Blesson Francis,

If u have ****** or ********  for Smarplant Ent.  2007, please send me to rajwadi@yahoo.com.

With regards,

rajwadi.

----------


## mailtomani87

hi pls reupload it thanks in advance

----------


## cybquial

Hi Blesson Francis or michael-1970 
If you have ****** or ******** for Smarplant Ent. 2007, 2009 or PDS V8 , SP Isometrics, intools etc please send me directions 

to cybquial@yahoo.com.

best regards,

cybquial

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi Blesson,

   Do you have the complete link , Can you please send me the links of Breakers 11 part to 31 part intergraph smart plant enterprise 2007 aerick_76@yahoo.com
Thanks,


KidDaerickSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## MSELMI

Can you please send me the links of Breakers 11 part to 31 part intergr... sm... pl...nt  en....terprise 2007
cherify2001@yahoo.fr
Thanks,

----------


## lvcipher

Please someone could send me links 11 to ... inter.smart plan. enter..
lvcipher@gmail.com

----------


## williamsking

Can you please send me the links of Breakers 11 part to 31 part 
jinhongwei_7900@163.com
Thanks!!

----------


## orlyboy

> Please someone could send me links 11 to ... inter.smart plan. enter..
> lvcipher@gmail.com



part 11/31 uploading now...I need also the part09/31

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

Link for the part 11 of 31.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

orlyboy

----------


## orlyboy

I uploaded part 11 of 31, hope someone upload also the part 09 of 31.

thanks

----------


## orlyboy

> Hi friends,
> 
> links of Breakers 10 part intergraph smart plant enterprise 2007 ...
> 
> Regards
> Francis Blesson.



Hi francisblesson,

Original link each part is 195mb while yours is only 146mb, how come????

orlyboy

----------


## tukidi

Hi Orlyboy

plz share your part 11 to part 31 of sp3d
i need it

Regard,
tukidi

----------


## mianhassandaood

Where are the rest of link i have donwload all 10 part but not able to install SP3D due to its missing part please inform me where are rest of parts or send me email at ishrat_paf@hotmail.com as i need rest of parts

----------


## mianhassandaood

> Hi friends,
> 
> links of Breakers 10 part intergraph smart plant enterprise 2007 ...
> 
> Regards
> Francis Blesson.



I am looking for rest of parts plz send me  email ishrat_paf@hotmail.com or reply me again this i have download 10 part but not able to install SP3D due to missing file .........

----------


## balajivangaru

Hello guys , can any body reupload again please, from 11 to 31 or mailme please,my mail id is 'vangarubalaji@gmail.com', i will hope ????

----------


## Florentina

The links are dead. Can you put them again, please?
Please response urgently.


Thank you.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## Florentina

Can you upload the links again, please?Thank you.




> Great work breaker.
> 
> Keep sharing and keep collecting best wishes.
> 
> Thnx

----------


## balajivangaru

please reply Breaker.All are awaiting for ur response,

Thank U

----------


## balajivangaru

Please ........Please...........

----------


## hema0097

friends,
without splm key it doesnot work so don't waste time.

----------


## mianhassandaood

If any one has link Plz Send and post on this threat

----------


## dnsharek

can anyone reupload smartplant3d again

----------


## pompeo79

hi!


can you help me with SmartPlant Enterprise 2007?

i can't find it!!

thanks you all guys!!

----------


## Tiberius

Does anyone have some SP3D tutorials?
Thank you

----------


## DiaaB

hi all,
the next links still working but not completed, any one has the remaining links please post them every file is 164 MB.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards,
D.B.

----------


## rnc

Please upload the links again with -----...

----------


## gonzod16

Please, any one the links of Smartplant Enterprise complete  :Smile:

----------


## meena

There is a good job offer to any Egyptian pds user (piping and equipment) modules and lives or works in Cairo, this work is a part time and almost four hours a week in the week end with a good salary .


To any one concerned this is my e-mail meena_rezkallah@yahoo.comSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## meena

Hi all 
There is a big chance to learn SP3D piping module in Intergraph Egypt.
The course duration is 4.5 days.
The maximum number of trainees: - seven persons.
The cost per day for seven trainees is 600$.
Intergraph will present training material and training license and training certificate.
To join the course please contact me on my 
E-mail:- meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com.
Mobile: - 0126418491.

----------


## mkhan

me too

----------


## cytech

hi, friend

could you please upload and provide the link.

regards

----------


## ROBERTO_WILLIAN

HI danieljk...... WHAT LINKS ARE YOU FIND  THE SMARTPLANT ENTERPRISE???
COULD YOU PLEASE, SEND ALSO THE LICENCE TO USE THIS SOFTWARE BY THIS EMAIL: ROBERTO_RWA@LIVE.IT.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.
ROBERTO

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi to all pds administrators specially to danieljk. I have question about microstation V8 and J on PDS. I've successfully installed pds and microstation J on my desktop and I would like to install another microstation V8 without uninstalling microstation J. After i installed microstation V8 on my desktop, when i open PDS the environment is opened on the microstation V8 which causes an error.
What should i do to run PDS on microstation J environment without uninstalling microstation V8? Thanks a lot.

Cheers!!!

----------


## meena

HI danieljk...... WHAT LINKS ARE YOU FIND THE SMARTPLANT ENTERPRISE???
COULD YOU PLEASE, SEND ALSO THE LICENCE TO USE THIS SOFTWARE BY THIS EMAIL: meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com

THANKS IN ADVANCE.
Meena.

----------


## zhemalek

hi guys i need smart plant entreprise for my university report

----------


## kaviyarasant

can you reload smartplat 3d

----------


## kritbordin

I'm also one of those guys who would like to use this program. Could someone please kindly re-upload it?

----------


## cytech

Hi, Sir

Please upload, thanks a lot.

Regard's

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

Please share the remaining link after file 10, Thanks alot

Regards
Cy

----------


## dnsharek

hi.


Share the remaining parts.please.See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

I need to install SmartPlant Review ver 2010 (08.00.00.0043).
In order to do that I need to have SPLM 2010 (v11.00.17.00). 
I have both sofwares above with no installation serial number.
For SPLM I'd need a license key which I don't have as well.

Can anyone help me to get this running. My email mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks in advance 
mamali

----------


## mkhan

thanks

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

Kindly please upload the remaining link, 

Regards
Cy

----------


## vivekbaraiya

fgf46464

----------


## netspyking

> Hi there,
> 
> I need to install SmartPlant Review ver 2010 (08.00.00.0043).
> In order to do that I need to have SPLM 2010 (v11.00.17.00). 
> I have both sofwares above with no installation serial number.
> For SPLM I'd need a license key which I don't have as well.
> 
> Can anyone help me to get this running. My email mbamine1@gmail.com
> 
> ...




Hi

Smartplant Review not need SPLM , just a serial number , upload it here and I will work on it

----------


## netspyking

> Hi there,
> 
> I need to install SmartPlant Review ver 2010 (08.00.00.0043).
> In order to do that I need to have SPLM 2010 (v11.00.17.00). 
> I have both sofwares above with no installation serial number.
> For SPLM I'd need a license key which I don't have as well.
> 
> Can anyone help me to get this running. My email mbamine1@gmail.com
> 
> ...




Hi

Smartplant Review not need SPLM , just a serial number , upload it here and I will work on it

----------


## mamali

Hi, 
SmartPlant Review does need the installation of SPLM and SPLM has to run with a valid license key.
I figured out the installation serial number for SmartPlant Review but still unable to get the SPLM up and running since I don't have a valid license key.

Mamali

----------


## mkhan

Dear Danieljk

please agian upload the smart plant review software.....or provide a any live link which has previously posted  by you .

thanks for usual contribution in this forum.
with regards

----------


## sbarwal

i have spr v6.2 with serial but no @cra@ck... any one can @@cra@ck it?

----------


## gsplanji

> i have spr v6.2 with serial but no @cra@ck... any one can @@cra@ck it?



hi wat ----- it! ! u -----ed or u asking who -----ed

----------


## lemo

Please someone could send me links 11 to ... inter.smart plan. enter..
kaisor.kim@gmail.com

please help me.

----------


## lemo

Hi Blesson Francis or michael-1970 
If you have Smarplant Ent. 2007, 2009 or PDS V8 , SP Isometrics, intools etc please send me directions 

to kaisor.kim@gmail.com.



best regards,See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## jjoy3646

i need Smart Plant instrumentation 7.0 any please help me

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

Please provide the link

thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hi friends,
> 
> links of Breakers 10 part intergraph smart plant enterprise 2007 ...
> 
> Regards
> Francis Blesson.



dear archive needs part 11.rar to continue. plz share part 11

----------


## mel_lolos

> dear archive needs part 11.rar to continue. plz share part 11



Hi Muhammad'

Please check the attached link, can be downloaded 10X.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hi Muhammad'
> 
> Please check the attached link, can be downloaded 10X.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link i am requesting belongs to -h-o-t-f-i-l-e. while this link is from rapidshare. will u plz share all rapidshare links

Saying thanks to you

----------


## francisblesson

Dear i got only 10 parts of breakers second post.

Francis blesson

----------


## ik92

Good morning dear all

i have found one ----- file on net **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

18_jul_2011_intergraph_smartplant_enterprise_licen  se_key_SPLM_2010_kauffman.rar | 17.6 MB

can someone look into and inform that this ----- works please.

i am not sure that this thread is correct to post the link or its already shared before.

i have contacted the guy martin and hez charging 450 dollars for each PDS / PDMS / SP3D....

negotiations are going on ....once its finalized and i found him a trusty person, i will look into possibility to purchase the software and upload here ...

regards,
ikram

----------


## gsplanji

> Good morning dear all
> 
> i have found one ----- file on net **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




hi tink first then do!!!!

----------


## mkhurram79

can anybody share fresh links for intergraph smartplant enterprize

----------


## Chotu

Does somebody have part 13 ? Thats the only part I'm missing

----------


## gsplanji

SOME HELPS HERE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Chotu

Does somebody have part 13 ? Thats the only part I'm missing



my mail id showvikb@yahoo.co.inSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## kjkeat

somebody please update link again
Thx

----------


## Darktech

Greetings to all forum users!!
I am currently studying a course of 80 hours SmartPlant 3D.
Would greatly appreciate if someone could upload this software.
This course cost me 1500 euros and I need to practice at home.
Thank you very much!!
If anyone can help me my mail is: rob3rtoalvar3z@hotmail.com

----------


## nsaqib

the above link is now dead... could u plz reload it or give me some other link from where i can download it.

----------


## nsaqib

hi: the above mentioned link is now dead..could u plz give me some other lnk..my id is
nst_siddiqui@yahoo.com

----------


## AkhiTaufan

The Breaker, would you like to share smartplant 3d again. That link not available now. I do need to help my job.
Thank You so much...

----------


## allynbert

Please reupload smartpalnt 3d and send an e-mail to allynbert@yahoo.com for the path.

Thank you very much

----------


## softwaresvm

hi i have vmware with installed all soft (pds,sp3d,pdms) but size is around 40gb i cont upload here anyone need urgent
send mail softwaresvm@gmail.com and give me idea to transfer that 40gb data

----------


## aadamx

You can copy your vm machine in three vm machines. in these vm machines uninstall two software and let one software installes. this one form easy to do it.

----------


## flytotarveen

S/n link not working

----------


## aadamx

> S/n link not working



Anyone has links!

----------


## shkoko2000

can u reupload this links again because it is expired plz i need it urgently............

----------


## aadamx

Sorry, I do not have it! If you want to test SP3D v6.0, I can give links. Tell me!

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## shkoko2000

i need smart plant instrumentation or intools urgently and how to install it i need it urgently please

----------


## aadamx

> i need smart plant instrumentation or intools urgently and how to install it i need it urgently please



I think, no one hasnt showed those links time ago.

----------


## gsplanji

If anyboy show many sales man availabe in this forum he taken and sell to all user., now a day this the problem in forum, at present public sharing is very X.

----------


## aadamx

> If anyboy show many sales man availabe in this forum he taken and sell to all user., now a day this the problem in forum, at present public sharing is very X.



What do you want say? I do not understand well that you wrote!

----------


## shkoko2000

i want to solve this problem please help me..........

----------


## newmanhyde

Hi 
The link is dead can someone send me the link .

Thanks

----------


## aadamx

> Hi 
> The link is dead can someone send me the link .
> 
> Thanks



What link are you writting about?

----------


## kamlesh_193

can u pls once again send me link of sp3d
earlier link is not working or it is not full link because when i click on it, its showing file not found

Please send me on my mail kpanchal987@gmail.com

----------


## kamlesh_193

hi breaker

this link is showing file is not found

can u give me full link means what is link detail @ .....

Please send me link on kpanchal987@gmail.com

----------


## laddubabu

plz send smartplant enterprise links to mech.basheer@yahoo.com, thank you

----------


## kamlesh_193

if u have v6 link so pls give me link on my mail id kpanchal987@gmail.com

Thanxs a lot

god bless u

----------


## onomeanthony

> Dear All,
> 
> This thread created by The Breaker has been greatly contributed the source files, serial no sharing. And the one and only the most important of all is license key as have been said based on unique machine ID. 
> 
> I personally purchase the license key from 3rd party, but he doesn't give me the key-generator. Then this key only valid for my PC not other. So, I think right now we're in position to wait "a generous one/hero" to share (for free) in this forum the key-generator to produce license key based on unique machine ID. I'm sorry to tell u it was not me.. Mkhurram, CSM101 or other genius please help us..



This is the ****** link, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , can we get the license key from this now?
Waiting to get good news from youSee More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## onomeanthony

the above link is for PDS 8.0, not sp3d. Thanks

----------


## aadamx

> This is the ****** link, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , can we get the license key from this now?
> Waiting to get good news from you



Onomeanthony
How does it work? Because this file is requestiing an intergraph code file, do you have it? Plese share it!!

Thanks in advance

----------


## suket_ijo

> Hi Muhammad'
> 
> Please check the attached link, can be downloaded 10X.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please re upload......

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## rageshdinesh

Please anybody having splm ----- for sp3d

----------


## shahfaraz

I need serial for SPReview 6.0. Please share if anyone have.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## srijeeth

Hi boss i'm not able to download can you please send me the link

----------


## japmz

Does somebody have part 8? Thats the only part I'm missing
plz help me...

----------


## anand_katuri

how to instal SP3d...plz help me

----------


## prasaad

can anyone post SPLM V11.00 for running smart plant instrumentation 2009

----------


## Rotimi Owowa

Dear Prasaad,could you pls upload link to downloading SPI 2009,I have SPI 7 but without licence.do you have SPI v7.0 Licence?
Even if I dont have a working version, @ least I should the most recent version when available.
Thanks

----------


## nizam786

Dear the breaker,



above links are not working, if you can share it it'll be very helpful.......

Regards,
Nizam786See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## mrbeen

Intergraph.Software.SmartPlant.v11.00.17 ******



give me this file.

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## prasaad

88ddume88ddtqdddgaulfci0viaqhinchin2f4mmvdclwcknof  dhigglcdahp7pmlm4qdktq3rpmlpfpr85cej4oiumfsm87oeph  4lfd4d89cf7fac8le7jep7ookj7o7jbfmjkhomgkikmcmf

pls reply me with the serial key ..thanks in advance....

----------


## prasaad

could you pls upload ****** for intools 8 smartplant instrumentation..

----------


## koroosh_kabir

hi my friends
i have *Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007 with serial, ----- and authorize and sql ...*

after install, program want hardware key for runing. if anybody have solution for this problem, i share that software for you.

thanks.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lubl

-----

----------


## hasanphatan@gmail.com

Hello Sir,
I didnt download from this link can u send me the exact link of sp3d

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gandhim0007

kindly any body send me sp3d ****** i will be thankful to all.

See More: Intergraph SmartPlant Enterprise 2007

----------


## pbp_57

> hello guys... i am new to this forum.....
> was reading the previous posts....
> 
> IS THE SMARTPLANT ENTERPRISE REALLY WORKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I AM DOWNLOADING NOW... MAY BE IT WILL TAKE 2-3 DAYS TO DOWNLOAD.....
> 
> JUST CURIOUS.....DOES IT WORK PROPERLY





Can you please share this from Mega or dropbox?

----------


## notachance

> Hi there,
> 
> I need to install SmartPlant Review ver 2010 (08.00.00.0043).
> In order to do that I need to have SPLM 2010 (v11.00.17.00). 
> I have both sofwares above with no installation serial number.
> For SPLM I'd need a license key which I don't have as well.
> 
> Can anyone help me to get this running. My email mbamine1@gmail.com
> 
> ...




CAN YOU PLEASE UPLOAD SPLM 11.00.17.... please ...

----------


## allynbert

hello can some one PM me smart plant review serial..

cheers
Albert

----------


## toos tablo

Hi
I want "smartplant ****** v9.0" for SPLM v9.0.
Impossible send for me this software please.
thanks
Hamidrezasaberi@gmail.com

----------


## sherin21

Hi if anybody know how to install intools8  with -----..please help me. I am also tried with enterprise version that also failed...Intools 8 after installing shows hardlock key not found...and in enterprise after succesfully installing license showing splm license invalid

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## softcrk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chintu_vardhan

how to install sp3d in windows 7

----------


## aadamx

> how to install sp3d in windows 7



You could install in a virtual machine, which windows 7 contains it. Its called XP.

----------


## kotegar29

can you only share ----- i have software

----------


## allynbert

pls share smartplant electrical installation key...

----------

